

Breathtaking Pictures from Mars Colour Camera of India’s Mars Orbiter Spacecraft - jigen
http://www.isro.gov.in/pslv-c25-mars-orbiter-mission/breathtaking-pictures-mars-colour-camera-mcc-of-india%E2%80%99s-mars-orbiter

======
melling
This story jumped from 3/4 down the front page to the middle of the 2nd page
while I was looking at the pictures. Being flagged?

------
melloclello
Not to denigrate ISRO's efforts, but is there a reason the pictures look so...
VHS-y?

~~~
jccooper
It's a 2048x2048 pixel camera, and is there mostly to provide context to the
other sensors. While better than many historical probes, it is a bit low-res
today. But NASA's MRO already has some great optics over Mars, so they
probably figured hi-res visual survey wasn't the best use of their probe.

Also, it was probably cheaper and easier. After all, MOM is a "technology
demonstrator".

